# Pjanic



## ringhiodell'anima (2 Febbraio 2013)

che ne pensate. lo vedrei benissimo a centrocampo al posto di boateng.


----------



## rossovero (2 Febbraio 2013)

Anche a me, é molto tecnico. Ed é un ´90...


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2013)

Magari. Ma la Roma crede molto in lui. Il suo unico problema è che ha limiti fisici dovuti alla statura.


----------



## O Animal (19 Ottobre 2013)

Quest'estate c'era chi rideva quando la Roma ha rifiutato gli 11 milioni del Barcellona, i 13 del Borussia Dortmund, i 15 del PSG, i 20 del Tottenham e i 4 panini con la porchetta dell'Inter.

Credo che Sabatini questa mattina si sia fatto il bagno in una vasca piena di caviale.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Ottobre 2013)

Questa è la mio opinione scritta qui su Milanworld l'8 novembre



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Pjanic è un giocatore meraviglioso, vederlo al Milan per me è un sogno. Altro che De Jong e altri cessi vari, questo ha qualità tecniche e di visione di gioco straordinarie... e poi sa giocare in un centrocampo a tre come mezz'ala, e può fare anche il trequartista. Con lui, azzardo, lotteremmo per lo scudetto pur con tutti i limiti difensivi.



e non ho cambiato affatto idea. Anzi, sono contento che finalmente Pjanic stia giocando bene con continuità


----------



## runner (19 Ottobre 2013)

Sabatini da quando quello con la voce di Pupo se ne è andato sta facendo faville!!


----------



## If Everyone Cared (19 Ottobre 2013)

vabbè, ma chi criticava sabatini non capiva una beneamata fava.
se la dirigenza optava per allenatori scemi lui che cosa poteva farci?


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Ottobre 2013)

Giocatore fantastico.


----------



## Sesfips (19 Ottobre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> vabbè, ma chi criticava sabatini non capiva una beneamata fava.
> se la dirigenza optava per allenatori scemi lui che cosa poteva farci?



Il problema era Baldini. Infatti, lo hanno silurato molto velocemente.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Questa è la mio opinione scritta qui su Milanworld l'8 novembre
> 
> 
> 
> e non ho cambiato affatto idea. Anzi, sono contento che finalmente Pjanic stia giocando bene con continuità


Miralem è un calciatore fantastico, ma non credo basti per elevare il Milan a pretendente per il titolo. Dal punti di vista fisico non è solidissimo (ha sempre un paio di acciacchi durante l'anno), cosa di non poco conto.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (19 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Il problema era Baldini. Infatti, lo hanno silurato molto velocemente.



sì sì, infatti ho scritto dirigenza.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Miralem è un calciatore fantastico, ma non credo basti per elevare il Milan a pretendente per il titolo. Dal punti di vista fisico non è solidissimo (ha sempre un paio di acciacchi durante l'anno), cosa di non poco conto.


sì, ovviamente che bastasse lui per permettercidci lottare per lo scudetto era un'opinione da circoscrivere all'ottobre 2012, adesso neanche se inserissimo Messi saremmo in lotta per il primo posto


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Ottobre 2013)

mai avuto dubbi sul suo valore,si sta dimostrando una mezz'ala tecnica fantastica.Comunque il centrocampo della roma è mostruoso,uno dei migliori al mondo: pjanic-de rossi-strootman


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> sì, ovviamente che bastasse lui per permettercidci lottare per lo scudetto era un'opinione da circoscrivere all'ottobre 2012, adesso neanche se inserissimo Messi saremmo in lotta per il primo posto



Beh Messi con un buon centrocampista......


----------



## prebozzio (19 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh Messi con un buon centrocampista......


...e un difensore


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> ...e un difensore



Penso che basti una migliore organizzazione, anche senza il difensore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Ottobre 2013)

Che giocatore ed pure giovanissimo


----------

